# Live Rock as HOB Media - Idea??



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I was thinking about live rock today and how to use it more efficiently. 

I was thinking that since LR would be more effective with more water flow around/through it it would be a grand idea to use as filter media in a HOB filter.

Would this not save the amount of LR necessary to produce the same beneficial effects since the gph flow rate around it is higher?


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Would then, a HOB filter full of live rock be great enough for a small tank? Or am I missing the point.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

depends on how big the HOB is on a tank what size. If you're doing a 2.5g and have an AC70 full, then Id say you're covered.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

the live rock would do the same as in freshwater ceramic rings ...

I agree with the above poster !


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're doing a 2.5g and have an AC70 full, then Id say you're covered.


LOL that would be a site to see =P

15G with an AC 70 is the plan and a 5G with an AC 30 (probably). No powerheads planned, but I could get some.

LR is $5 per pound right now at NAFB, seems like a great deal.

I'm not planning on keeping anything complicated, just a mantis shrimp.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

MichaelAngelo said:


> LOL that would be a site to see =P


lol oh you mean that amount relatively hahah not actually putting an AC 70 on a 2.5G =P my bad.

...

But in general, wouldn't LR be better off in the place with the most water flow vs. putting it in your main tank body???


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

MichaelAngelo said:


> LOL that would be a site to see =P
> 
> 15G with an AC 70 is the plan and a 5G with an AC 30 (probably). No powerheads planned, but I could get some.
> 
> ...


Both inadequate. You won't be able to old 10 - 15 lbs just in an AC70.

Also, if you're housing a mantis, you'll want LR in the DT as they hide and make dens in the LR.

If you're looking for cheaper LR, PM member Rui - he always has some used equipment and cheap LR for sale - I think for $3.50/lb.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

To partly hijack this thread.... 

I am planning on getting an AC110 eventually. for my 10 gallon. Iwish to add live rock to it. I also plan on running the current filter with media in it. Okay?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Probably ok. What media are you using?

The AC70 on a 2.5 wouldn't be that bad - you basically have a hang on sump that's about 1g in volume.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am using phosban, zeolite and carbon. as well as filter fiber. All Ican afford at the moment.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> I am planning on getting an AC110 eventually. for my 10 gallon. Iwish to add live rock to it. I also plan on running the current filter with media in it. Okay?


I think the AC110 would be beautiful on a 10G tank, I feel like my 70 is OK in terms of water movement on a 15G (but I'm new to this so correct me if I'm wrong).



Sunstar said:


> I am using phosban, zeolite and carbon. as well as filter fiber. All Ican afford at the moment.


From what I've read so far carbon and zeolite don't do too much good. I read that zeolite takes the ammonia away from the good bacteria in your bio filter causing it to die off and resets the tank's set point for bioload. Maybe?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ditch the zeo - it's probably not doing much of anything in your tnk anyways. Carbon is always good to have running.

The 110 is great for that size tank. I'd also suggest getting the surface skimmer for it - it's not the greatest, but better than nothing


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a small skimmer, but I can't gret it to work. But I figure once I get a 110, I can.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Since your all on the topic, going to change it a little...

Is it wise to use an eheim 2217 (lots of space inside) to fill it up with live rocks and use it on a 65G tall tank??? (no rocks in the tank = provides more room for the fish to swim in)

possible?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

don't do that.

1 - it won't fit enough live rock to filter a 65g. Maybe a 5.

2 - you need LR or something else in the tank for the fish to hi or swim through. If you don't have rock in there, they're going to kill each other or just die of stress.


----------

